# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Huawei Nova Smart dual sim με συσκευασία

## pas2007

Κινητό Huawei Nova Smart αγορασμένο τον Αύγουστο του 2018 η (εγγύησή του έχει λήξει) σε άριστη κατάσταση. Δεν έπεσε ποτέ και δεν έχει φθορές και χτυπήματα. Έχει τοποθετημένο τζαμάκι και πίσω πλαστικό κάλυμμά το οποίο παρεχόταν με την συσκευή.
Χαρακτηριστικά:
Fingerprint 3.0
13MP Πίσω κάμερα, 5MP Μπροστά
Μπαταρία εργοστασιακή 3020 mah (φόρτιση κάθε 3 μέρες με νορμάλ χρήση).
Μεταλλικό σώμα
Οθόνη 5'' ιντσών
Octa-Core CPU 1.4/1.1 GHz
16GB Rom
2GB Ram  
Τιμή 60€ 
φωτογραφίες
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b97ubhp0h...xYk3kBCEa?dl=0

----------

